# Two more XEEN Lenses Announced by Samyang



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2016)

```
<p><strong>SEOUL, February 5th, 2016</strong> –Global optics brand, Samyang Optics, has announced the release of 2 new lenses: XEEN 14mm T3.1 and 35mm T1.5. These two lenses, along with the existing 24mm T1.5, 50mm T1.5 and 85mm T1.5 lenses, create a perfect balanced five-lens-set for filming video and cinema with the outstanding image quality from resolving power for 4K+ production.</p>
<p>XEEN is a specialized brand in professional video-cine lens launched by Samyang Optics in 2015. The XEEN lenses are designed with Samyang Optics’ know-how and have outstanding optical performance for 4K+ with the X-Coating Technology, ensuring maximum image quality to create a cinematic look.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The 24mm x 36mm negative size allows XEEN to not only work with full frame cameras, but also with Super 35, APS-C and APS-H cameras. The lenses are available in five different mounts – PL, EF, F, E, and MFT and two different focus scales – metric and imperial units. Also, the aluminum metal housing is known for its reliability in various shooting conditions.</p>
<p>Most of the XEEN lenses come in a bright T1.5 aperture. The lenses deliver high quality footage with clear contrast and impressive colours, even under less-than-optimal lighting conditions. The large aperture also creates a pleasing bokeh effect for a cinematic look.</p>
<p>“Thanks to the rise of multi-channel networks, the demands for video creation is internationally surging and the expectation of video quality is also increasing,” stated a XEEN official. He continued, “to satisfy the international needs, we have completed the first five lenses which deliver a high-quality cinematic image.” As an answer to the future product plan, he carefully disclosed that two more XEEN lenses will be announced in the second half of the year.</p>
<p>Created to deliver infinite possibilities, XEEN14mm and 35mm lenses will be globally available in early March. The recommended retail price of each lens is £1599.00 inc VAT.</p>
<p>More detailed product information is available on the official website (http://www.xeenglobal.com) and Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/xeenglobal) or Samyang Lens Global Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/samyanglensglobal).</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## et31 (Feb 9, 2016)

Need for Xeen! ;D 
Marketing novelty or cheaper rehoused glass with focus breathing issues for $2.5K ea.? :
What do you think? I think that these are one level above their DS lenses with "stronger housings" and extra optical coatings, but still entry level.


----------

